# Quantum body seals, anyone know where to get them?



## t.barnes (Jan 2, 2014)

Window, door, gaskets, my car needs new of each. Does anyone know of a place that makes any gaskets or seals that for these cars, or if any parts are transferable from more common VWs than our Quantums?


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

t.barnes said:


> Window, door, gaskets, my car needs new of each. Does anyone know of a place that makes any gaskets or seals that for these cars, or if any parts are transferable from more common VWs than our Quantums?


Your best bet if you want new is to look at volkswagenclassicparts.de however they don't ship to the US. I'm sure if you email them they would be willing to ship you seals from Germany where they are located. Otherwise your best bet is to look for cars that by some miracle have seals that are still good. They do exist, they are hard to find, but they are out there. 

Other than that, the only seals I know of that are interchangeable are the hatch seal and sunroof seal which are the same as I believe mk1/mk2 golfs. 

Good luck!


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Try Auburn VW, they can get parts from Classic parts or you can use many of the online vendors they deal with such as:
https://www.vwheritage.com/ <-- UK based.
http://stores.ebay.com/nkautomotive <-- Based in Greece.

Lots of choices, but many are most likely obsolete.

China, Santana.
http://www.carnewschina.com/2012/01/15/the-volkswagen-santana-in-china-a-history/

Nissan, Japanese built VW Santana. 










Brazil VW Santana identical to Quantum.
Or alternative parts from the Ford Versailles.










Mexico VW Corsar.


----------



## tryagain69 (May 14, 2016)

how to make a quantium even more ugly..... add ford styling... :laugh:


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I do not know if the seals are or are not identical to those on a VW Fox. I bought new door seals from evwparts.com. They are a brazilian product. They were large enough to do a wagon/sedan front door with some extra left to trim.

Good luck!

Link:
http://www.evwparts.com/vwparts/3058317219.html


----------



## OldManJames (Oct 15, 2012)

if you know anyone that can get FAW/VW China parts, they most likely can get them. They made the 32b up until 2002.


----------



## Newparts.com (Jul 12, 2017)

We carry most VW parts. You could try our site (partbull.com) or one of our salesmen (855 505 2886). At the very least, our salesmen might be able to offer up an alternative.


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

So has anyone gone thought all this to find the best (cheapest) place to order window seals/wipers (for the four operating windows) ?? If so what was there cost? Many thanks if so.. :beer:


----------

